# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  عناصر السكان في الإسكندرية

## هيثم الفقى

اليونان ـ  اليهود ـ المصريون
كان مجتمع الإسكندرية في العصر البطلمي مجتمعًا مختلطًا  أشد الاختلاط .  . ذلك  أن أكثر من عامل من عوامل الجذب السكاني توافر لمدينة الإسكندر الأكبر  الجديدة بعد فترة وجيزة من تأسيسها في الثلث الأخير من القرن الرابع ق.م.  فتوافدت عليها عناصر شتى من أنحاء العالم المأهول شرقًا وغربًا. كان هناك  النشاط التجاري والصناعي في مدينة أصبحت أعظم ميناء في شرقي البحر المتوسط  وقامت بدور الوسيط بين الشرق والغرب، وكان هناك النشاط الفكري والثقافي  الذي قام حول مؤسسة البطالمة العلمية والأدبية الفارهة وأعلى دار العلوم  والفنون Mouseon التي استقطبت العلماء وبطلاب البحث والمعرفة من شتى  الأنحاء، وأخيرًا كان هناك بهاء الدينة وجمالها ومباهج الحياة فيها، وهي  أمور تجتذب طلاب المتعة في كل زمان.

 هكذا غدت إسكندرية البطالمة تعج بأجناس شتى من  البشر. فإلى جانب اليونان الذين قدموا إليها في أعداد كبيرة منذ بداية  العصر البطلمي، والمصريين الذين كانوا مقيمين أصلاً في قرية راقودة  (راكوتيس) المصرية القديمة وضمتهم المدينة الجديدة بين جنباتها، كانت هناك  جالية كبيرة من اليهود، كما ضمت المدينة إيطاليين وفرسًا وعربًا وأثيوبيين  بل هنودًا، ولقد ظل مجتمع الإسكندرية على حاله هذه من الاختلاط في العصر  الروماني طبعًا، إذ لم يطرأ على الأوضاع العامة بالمدينة شيء يقلل مما كانت  المدينة تملكه من عوامل الجذب السكاني. وهكذا جاءت شهادة الكاتب ديون  الملقب بذي الفم الذهبي Chrysostomos الذي زار الإسكندرية في نهاية القرن  الأول الميلادي وعدد لنا أجناس البشر الذين كانت تموج بهم شوارعها المليئة  بالحياة والصخب والشغب. ولنا أن نضيف إلى هؤلاء بالطبع ـ وإن كان على مستوى  خاص من التميز والامتياز ـ عنصر الرومان الذين كانوا يمثلون عنصر السادة  الفاتحين، سواء من الموظفين والرسميين أم من رجال المال والأعمال.

 ويقدر البعض عدد سكان  الإسكندرية في أوائل العنصر الروماني بنصف مليون نسمة. ويعتمد هذا التقدير  على ما ذكره المؤرخ ديودور الصقلي الذي زار مصر في أواخر عصر البطالمة  (حوالي عام 60 ق.م) وهو أن عدد السكان فيها كان يزيد علا ثلاثمائة ألف من  الرجال الأحرار". وبالرغم من أننا لا تفهم ما الذي يقصده المؤرخ بالضبط من  كلمة "الأحرار"، فإن من الممكن أن يضاف إلى هذا الرقم الذي يذكره مائتا ألف  آخرون من النساء والصبية والعبيد والنازحين إلى المدينة من مختلف أنحاء  مصر، ليصبح التعداد نحوًا من نصف المليون، وهو عدد لا يبدو كبيرًا بالنسبة  إلى مدينة كانت على الصورة التي ذكرناها من النشاط والثراء وبهجة الحياة.  وإذا نحن استثنينا عنصر الرومان الذين تحدثنا عنهم في الفصل السابق والذين  كان لهم في المدينة وضع خاص، بقى أمامنا من أهم عناصر السكان في الإسكندرية  اليونان واليهود والمصريون. 

 (1) المواطنون الإسكندريون:

 وقد ظل اليونان يؤلفون عدد كبيرًا من  سكان الإسكندرية في العصر الروماني، لكنهم لم يكونوا جميعًا مسجلين في  قوائم مواطني المدينة. وهكذا كان الحال في الواقع في العصر البطلمي. غير  أننا لا نستطيع أن نحدد نسبة من تمتع بحقوق المواطنة الإسكندرية الكاملة  إلى مجموع السكان اليونان بالمدينة سواء في العصر البطلمي أو الروماني. وقد  أبقى الرومان على مبدأ قصر حق المواطنة على اليونان، فيما عدا ما كان  يقرره الإمبراطور الروماني نفسه من منح هذا الحق لأفراد لسبب أو لآخر بين  حين وآخر.

  ويرد ذكر مواطني الإسكندرية المتمتعين بكامل حقوق المواطنين في وثائق العصر  الروماني عادة بواحد من اسمين، إما Astoi أو Alexandries، وقد يرد ذكرهم  أحيانًا باسم Politai. وكان مواطنو الإسكندرية منذ عصر البطالمة يسجلون في  قبائل Phylae. وكان مواطنوا الإسكندرية منذ عصر البطالمة يسجلون في قبائل  Phylae وأحياء Demes. ويبدو أن أسماء الأحياء كانت في العصر الروماني أكثر  ثباتًا من أسماء القبائل، فنحن نعلم من الخطاب المشهور الذي وجهه  الإمبراطور كلاوديوس إلى "الإسكندريين" أنه وافق على اقتراحهم بأن يطلق  اسمه على إحدى قبائل الإسكندرية لذلك أصبح من المتبع في بداية العصر  الروماني أن يكتفي بذكر اسم المواطن متبوعًا باسم الحي جريًا على ما كان  متبعًا في العصر البطلمي، ثم أصبح من الضروري أن يقرن المواطن اسمه باسم  الحي والقبيلة معًا بعد التغييرات الشاملة التي حدثت في أسماء القبائل  والأحياء ابتداءً من عصر الإمبراطور نيرون.

 غير أن شرط الحصول على حق مواطنة  الإسكندرية ـ فيما عدا حالات منح هذا الحق بصفة استثنائية من قبل  الإمبراطور ـ لم يكن هو التسجيل في حي من الأحياء Deme، بقدر ما كان هو  التسجيل في هيئات "الشبيبة" Ephepeia في المدينة، وهو أمر نستنبطه من فقرة  وردت في خطاب الإمبراطور كلاوديوس الذي سبقت الإشارة إليه. وقد كان التسجيل  في تلك الهيئات وراثيًا أي مقصورًا على أعضائها بحيث كانت تفحص مستنداتهم  Dikaia قبل السماح لهم بالانتماء إليها في عملية فحص وإدراج Eiskrisis كان  يشرف عليها الموظف الذي حمل اسم إكسيجيتيس Exegetes والذي يبدو أنه كان  أرفع الموظفين المحليين شأنًا لدى هيئة الموظفين الإسكندريين.

 امتيازات المواطنة الإسكندرية:

 وبالرغم من أن المواطنة  الإسكندرية لم تكن تعطي حاملها إلا حقوقًا سياسية محدودة بسبب حرمان  الإسكندرية من عنصر أساسي في حياة أي مدينة يونانية وهو المجلس التشريعي  Boule بل من عنصر الجمعية Ekklesia فيما يحتمل، فإن حق المواطنة كان يصحبه  تمتع بعدد من الامتيازات حفظ للإسكندريين وضعهم الاقتصادي الممتاز الذي  تمتعوا به في العصر البطلمي. بل إنه يمكن القول بأن الوضع القانوني  للمواطنين الاسكندريين قد اكتسب أهمية خاصة في العصر الروماني. وهذا هو  السبب في استماتة اليهود لإثبات حقهم في هذه المواطنة، وهو أيضًا الأمر  الذي أجهد كل من الفيلسوف اليهودي السكندري فيلون والمؤرخ اليهودي يوسف  نفسيهما فيها ولكن دون أن يقنعانا به بسبب القرائن القوية المضادة، وكانت  هذه المحاولات من جانب اليهود سببًا لإذكاء نار الحقد في قلوب الإسكندريين  عليهم.

 والآن  ماذا كانت امتيازات هذه المواطنة في العصر الروماني؟

 كان المواطنون الإسكندريون كما سبق  أن ذكرنا يعفون إعفاء كاملاً من ضريبة الرأس Laographia ومن أداء الخدمات  الإجبارية Leitourgia ومن دفع الضرائب على ملكياتهم من أراضٍ زراعية في  إقليم الإسكندرية الزراعي الذي احتفظت لهم السلطات الرومانية بحقهم في  توريثه لأبنائهم وحظرت امتلاك هذه الأراضي على من سواهم. كذلك كانت  المواطنة الإسكندرية تعطي حاملها الحق في الانخراط في الخدمة في الفرق  الأساسية Legiones في الجيش الروماني، والحصول من ثم على المواطنة  الرومانية فور تجنيدهم في هذه الفرق مباشرة. وقد سبق أن ذكرنا أن الأمر كان  مختلفًا بالنسبة إلى من كان يخدم في القوات المساعدة Auxilia لأنه لم يكن  يحصل على المواطنة الرومانية إلا عند تسريحة تسريحًا مشرفًا بعد نحو ربع  قرن من دخوله الخدمة.

 غير أن الأهم من ذلك أن الرومان جعلوا حق اكتساب  الجنسية الرومانية من خلال منحة إمبراطورية قاصرًا على المواطنين  الإسكندريين. وقد وضحت هذه الحقيقة من رسالتين متبادلتين في حوالي عام 100م  بين الإمبراطور تراجان والكاتب بلينيوس (الأصغر)، وكان الإمبراطور وقد  أنعم بالجنسية الرومانية على طبيب "مصري" مكافأة له على نجاحه في علاج هذا  الكاتب من مرض ألم به. وقد كتب بلينيوس قائلاً: أشكرك يا مولاي على منحك  الجنسية الرومانية لطبيبي (المدلك) حربوكراس، غير أنني علمت من أشخاص أكثر  علمًا مني بالقانون أنني يجب أن أحصل للرجل أولاً على المواطنة الإسكندرية  من حيث كونه مصريًا، ولذلك أرجوك أن تمنحه المواطنة الإسكندرية ليتسنى  السعادة بمنحتكم في إطار القانون".

 وقد رد تراجان على ذلك بقوله: "جريًا على سنة  الأباطرة فأنا لا أمنح المواطنة الإسكندرية دون أن أدقق (في الأمر)، فليس  من الممكن أن أرد طلبك وعليك أن تعلمني من أي إقليم هو حتى يمكنني الكتابة  (بذلك) إلى صديقي بومبيوس بلانتا والي مصر".

 وليس من شك في أن الإسكندريين أصبحوا  أغنى طبقات السكان في مصر بفضل ما توفر لهم من فرص الإثراء عن طريق النشاط  التجاري في أكبر ميناء في شرقي البحر المتوسط وأكبر مركز صناعي في مصر.  ونحن نجد قسمًا كبيرًا من أراضي مصر الزراعية في حوزة إسكندريين. ولعل مما  يعكس قوة هؤلاء الإسكندريين بوصفهم "طبقة اقتصادية" ما نجده في لغة الوثائق  الرسمية الخاصة بالضرائب وقوائم أصحاب الأملاك من تقسيم الملاك إلى فئتين  هما "الإسكندريون" و"المحليون" أي أنه كانت هناك مقابلة واضحة من جانب  السلطات بين لاإسكندريين من ناحية ومن عداهم من السكان من ناحية أخرى.

 غير أنه بالرغم من كل هذه  الامتيازات، فإن الإسكندريين لم يقدموا، ولعلهم ضاقوا بأن توجد في مصر طبقة  أعلى مكانة منهم من الناحية الرسمية وهي طبقة المواطنين الرومان. لقد  استاءوا دون شك من فقد مدينتهم لمكانتهم القديمة يوم كانت عاصمة لمملكة  مستقلة قوية وأن يصبحوا هم رعايا للإمبراطور الروماني الذي يحكمهم عن طريق  الوالي المقيم فيها والذي كانت له سلطات تكاد أن تكون مطلقة. ولعل ما أثار  حفيظتهم بدرجة أكبر هو رفض أوغسطس والأباطرة من بعده إنشاء مجلس تشريعي  لمدينتهم على غرار مجالس المدن اليونانية. ولعل افتقاد هذا المجلس هو أهم  أسباب التوتر ليس فقط بين الإسكندريين والسلطة بل بينهم وبين اليهود  بالإسكندرية وقد تجلت مشاعر الكراهية للرومان في مناسبات عديدة بطرق مباشرة  أو غير مباشرة مما سنشير إليه بعد قليل. لكن ما يجدر ذكره هنا هو أن عدم  رضاء الإسكندريين عن وضعهم جعلهم يسعون إلى الدخول في دائرة المواطنين  الرومان مستفيدين من الامتيازات القانونية التي سبق ذكرها، ولذلك وجدنا أن  عددًا كبيرًا من حاملي الجنسية الرومانية في مصر كانوا اسكندريين في الأصل.

 دور الجمنازيوم في حياة  الإسنكدريين العامة: 

 وقد كان أمرًا طبيعيًا أن يؤدي حرمان الإسكندريين من  المجلس التشريعي Boule إلى ازدياد أهمية الجنازيوم (معهد التربية  اليونانية) في حياتهم. ونحن نعلم أن الجمنازيوم كان مركز الثقل في الحياة  العامة في أي مدينة يونانية لأنه كان مؤسسة تؤدي دورًا تعليميًا تربويًا  رياضيًا دينيًا اجتماعيًا في آن معًا. أما في الإسكندرية فإننا نجد لهذه  المؤسسة دورها في تح ركات الإسكندريين السياسية ضد الحكم الروماني، ولم يعد  مدير الجمنازيوم (الجمنازيارخوس) يتمتع بمركز أدبي مرموق فحسب، بل تحول  إلى ما يشبه الزعيم الوطني للطائفة اليونانية جميعًا. ونحن ندرك هذا من  مراجعتنا لتلك المجموعة من البرديات التي سبق أن أشرنا إليها والتي تعرف  باسم "أعمال الإسكندريين" Acta Alexandrinorum حيث تصور عددًا من مديري  الجمنازيوم أمثال إيسيدوروس Isidorus ولاميون Lampon في عهد  الإمبراطوركلوديوس، وهو مايسكوس  Hermaiscus في عهد تراجان، وأبيانوس  Appianus في عهد كومودوس، يرحلون على التوالي إلى روما على رأس سفارات من  الإسكندريين ليشرحوا للإمبراطور قضايا "وطنهم" الإسكندرية، والواقع أن  البرديات المذكورة تسلك في عداد ما يمكن أن نسميه نصوص أدب المقاومة، وهي  تضم مواقف بطولية تخيلية مبالغة فيها. وقد كتب أكثرها في صورة جلسات قضائية  مثل فيها مديرو معهد الجنازيوم أمام الإمبراطور في روما لمحاكمتهم، وفيها  بدافع هؤلاء عن مدينتهم دفاعًا مجيدًا وفي كبرياء بالغ، ويوجهون إلى  الأباطرة كلمات قاسية قارصة بل اتهامات خطيرة غير عابئين بما ينتظرهم من  عقوبة الموت، ويذكرون اليهود ـ أعداء الإسكندريين الألداء ـ بأخس الصفات  والخصال، وتنتهي المحاكمة غالبًا بأن يساق الزعيم الإسكندري إلى ساحة  الإعدام.

 هذه  المحاكمات ـ وإن كانت وليدة خيال كاتبها أو كتابها ـ يمكن أن تعتبر أدبًا  سياسيًا دعائيًا ظل الإسكندريون يروجون له تعبيرًا عن كراهيتهم الشديدة  للرومان في المقام الأول ولصنائعهم من يهود الإسكندرية في المقام الثاني.  لكن اليهود استخدموا في هذه النصوص وسيلة للهجوم على الحكم الروماني القائم  أساسًا. ذلك أننا نلاحظ أنه في وقت محاكمة أبيانوس مدير جمنازيوم  الإسكندرية ورفيقة هليودوروس أمام الإمبراطور كومودوس (176-192م) كان  العداء التقليدي بين الإسكندريين قد خمد تمامًا، ولم يعد هناك من عدو  للإسكندريين سوى الرومان. وفي هذه المحاكمة يوجه الكاتب على لسان مدير  الجنازيوم أخطر الاتهامات إلى الإمبراطور وهي أخذ القمح من مصر وبيعه  بأربعة أضعاف ثمنه في الأسواق، ويرميه بأبشع الصفات مثل الشرير والطاغية  والمجنون. والملاحظ كذلك أن أسماء بعض مديري الجنازيوم الإسكندري الذين  عاشوا في فترة مبكرة من الحكم الروماني وكانوا قد استقروا في وجدان  الإسكندريين على أنهم رموز بطولة في مقاومة الرومان، كانت محلاً لنصوص  أدبية جرى تأليفها في القرن الثالث الميلادي باستدعاء ذكراهم، وهو ما ينهض  دليلاً على استقرار شعور الكراهية للرومان في نفوس الإسكندريين حتى أصبح  التحدث بذلك موضوعًا لأدب شعبي متوارث لمقاومتهم السلطة. ولاشك أن وضع  زعامة هذه المقاومة في شخوص مديري الجمنازيوم إنما يعكس تزايد أهمية هذه  المؤسسة في حياة الإسكندريين العامة كما سبق أن ذكرنا.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(2) اليهود:

 كان اليهود يؤلفون أكبر وأهم  الجاليات الأجنبية في الإسكندرية في خارج هيئة مواطنيها، فقد كان عددهم  يتزايد بأطراد في العصر البطلمي بفضل ما نعموا به عندئذ من أمن على عقائدهم  وحرية في مزاولة ما يعوا فيه دائمًا من الأعمال المالية والنشاطات  الاقتصادية، ويفعل ما عرفوا به من التماسك وحسن التنظيم، حتى انتعشت  جالياتهم ليس في الإسكندرية وحدها بل في سائر أنحاء مصر. وقد قدر الكاتب  اليهودي فيلون Philo عدد اليهود في مصر في أيامه، أي في بدايات العصر  الروماني بمليون نسمة. أما يهود الإيكندرية فقد ذكر المؤرخ يوسف أن عددهم  بلغ في عهد بطليموس الثاني (فيلادلفوس) مائة وعشرين ألفًا. ولي من شك في أن  هذا العدد بقى على ما هو عليه إن لم يزد دليل أن اليهود على أيام فيلون  (أي في بدايات العصر الرومان) كانوا يشغلون اثنتين من أحياء الإسكندرية  الخمس بعد أن كانوا يشغلون في العصر البطلمي حيًا وحدًا هو الحي الرابع (حي  دلتا)، بل ربما جاوزوا هذين الحبيبين إلى حي ثالث.

 وقد مر بنا أن أوغسطس أقر لجالية  اليهود في الإسكندرية بامتيازاتها التي نعمت بها في العصر البطلمي والتي  أتاحت لها قدرًا واضحًا من الاستقلالية في إدارة مختلف شئونها، بل زاد  أوغسطس على ذلك بأن منحهم الحق في إنشاء مجلس للشيوخ. وقد جعلهم هذا كله في  وضع يقترب من وضع المواطنين الإسكندريين وإن لم يتساووا معهم. ولعل ذلك ما  أغرى كلاً من الكاتبين اليهودين فيلون ويوسف على الزعم بأن يهود  الإسكندرية كان لهم حق المواطنة فيها، وذلك باللعب بالأفاظ والتقريب بين  كلمة بوليتيوما Politiuma، وتعني الجالية المعترف بها رسميًا من السلطات  (وهو ما كان معترفًا به ليهود الإسكندرية فعلاً) وكلمة بوليتيا Politeia  وتعني هيئة مواطني المدينة (وهذا لم تشمل اليهود). والواقع أن هذين  الكاتبين حاولا بشتى الوسائل أن يثبتا تمتع اليهود بحق المواطنة  الإسكندرية، غير أن الشواهد التاريخية المتعددة تنفى ذلك، وأوضح هذه  الشواهد هي التي تقطع بأنهم كانوا يدفعون ضريبة الرأس Laographia، ولو أنهم  كانوا من مواطني الإسكندرية لأعفوا منها.

 وقد سبق أن ذكرنا إن إصرار اليهود على  زعمهم بحق المواطنة كان أهم سبب لما شجر بينهم وبين الإسكندريين من نزاع  تحول إلى فتنة طائفية دامية. وتضيف هنا عاملاً للنزاع من نوع آخر وهو  المنافسة الاقتصادية، لأننا نعلم من شواهد كثيرة أنه كان في يد يهود  الإسكندرية جانب كبير من رؤوس الأموال الضخمة ومن النشاط التجاري والمصرفي.  والواقع أن نشاط اليهود الاقتصادي كان على قدر كبير من التنظيم، إذ كان  لديهم على سبيل المثال نقابة خاصة لكل مهنة من المهن التي زاولوها، بل إن  هذا التنظيم بدا مرتبطًا بممارسة شعائر العبادة في بيعتهم الكبرى (معبدهم  الرئيسي) بالإسكندرية، إذا وردت إشارة في كتاب "التلمود" اليهودي تفيد أنهم  كانوا يجلسون في هذه البيعة كل حسب المهنة التي ينتمي إليها.

 أما عن حياة اليهود الدينية  فقد تمتعوا فيها بالحرية الكاملة في ممارسة الشعائر وهوما جرت عليه سياسة  الرومان الدينية بصفة عامة من التسامح مع كافة العقائد الديانات. وقد  استمرت "البيعة" اليهودية الكبرى بالإسكندرية قائمة بل اتسعت كثيرًا لتصبح  المركز الذي يتجمع حوله يهود المدينة لإقامة الصلوات وقراءة التوراة التي  كانت قد نقلت في العصر البطلمي من العبرية أو الآرامية إلى اليونانية  ليتدارسها اليهود الذين نشأوا بالإسكندرية وتعلموا هذه اللغة وصاروا يجهلون  العبرية والآرامية. ومن ناحيتهم حافظ اليهود بصفة عامة على تعاليم الشريعة  وعلى عادتهم وتقاليدهم وإقامة أعيادهم في مواعيدها، والتقيد بعطلة يوم  السب. ولم تمتعهم السلطات الرومانية من الحج إلى بيت المقدس حيث الهيكل  وإرسال المال والهيبات إليه (قبل تدميره في عام 70م) غير أننا نستطيع في  ضوء المصادر أن نتبين فريقين من يهود الإسكندرية فرِّيق تمسك بحرفية  الشريعة وتشبث بالتقاليد بكافة دقائقها، وكان هؤلاء من طبقات اليهود الدنيا  غالبًا، وفريق آخر من أثريائهم حاولوا الاقتراب من المجتمع اليوناني في  المدينة ليؤكدوا لأنفسهم مكانًا ودورًا اجتماعيًا يتوازى مع دورهم  الاقتصادي الكبير، ولكن دون أن يتذكروا لتعاليم الشريعة.
 وكانت وسائل هذا الفريق إلى ذلك هي  ارتداء الزي اليوناني واتخاذ الأسماء اليونانية واستخدام اليونانية لغة  للحديث والكتابة واصطناع أساليب الحياة اليونانية.

 ونستطيع أن نعتبر الفيلسوف اليهودي  الإسكندري فيلون ممثلاً لهذا الفريق الثاني وتوجهاته نحو الاقتراب من  المجتمع اليوناني بالإسكندرية. وهو من أسرة يهودية أرستقراطية، ولم يكن  يخفي إعجابه بتفوق الثقافة اليونانية أو يتحرج من أن يغشى الجمنازيوم  اليوناني ويشاهد ما يجرى فيه من مباريات، أو أن يحضر ما كان يعرض على مسرح  المدينة من مسرحيات يونانية ويظهر إعجابه بها، بل كان يقول إن اليونانية هي  لغتنا وقد تبين أنه لم يكن يعرف اللغة العبرية. ومن حيث اشتغاله بالفلسفة  درس فيلون الفلسفة اليونانية، استعار كثيرًا من أفكاره ومناهجه منها. وهو  في شروحه للترجمة اليونانية للتوراة نحا نحو الفلاسفة من الفيثاغوريين  والأفلاطونيين والرواقبين حتى غدت الشخصيات الدينية في التوراة عنده رموزًا  لأفكار بعد أن كانت رموزًا دينية قومية لدى اليهود خاصة دون غيرهم من  الشعوب، حتى يمكن القول بأنه ألبس التوراة لباسًا يونانيًا. ولعل فيلون  أراد أن يجرد فلسفته من مظاهرها القومية اليهودية لتصبح أفكارًا عامة  عالميًا يتقبلها اليونان واليهود معًا، وبهذا يتحقق التقريب بين الشعبين  بعد أن يزول ما لدى اليونان من شعور بالنفور والاستغراب والازدراء للعنصر  اليهودي والثقافة اليهودية. غير أن تفجر الفتن الطائفية وتصاعدها على نحو  ما مر بنا بيانه بين الفريقين جعلت محاولة فيلون وإضرابه من اليهود  المعتدلين تذهب أدراج الرياح.

 (3) المصريون:

 كان المصريون في الحقيقة هم أقدم عناصر السكان في  الإسكندرية، باعتبار أنهم كانوا يقيمون أساسًا في قرية راقودة (راكوتيس)  التي ضمتها مدينة الإسكندرية الجديدة فأصبحت هي الحي الشعبي أو الوطني بها.  كذلك نتصور أن المصريين كانوا يمثلون في المدينة كثرة عددية لأنهم كانوا  يشكلون قوة العمل في مختلف الصناعات التي ازدهرت بالإسكندرية في العصر  الروماني أيما ازدهار وعلى رأسها صناعات الزجاج والنسيج والبردي. وبالرغم  من ذلك لم يكن للمصريين وضع أو كيان اجتماعي محدد على أية صورة، فلا كانت  لهم جالية "بوليتيوما" ولا ما دون ذلك من نقابات أو روابط، وإنما كانوا  مجرد عمال ننتفع المدينة بعملهم بشكل مباشر في نشاطاتها الاقتصادية، وتلك  هي علة وجودهم الوحيدة كما كانت ترى السلطات الرومانية.

 والواقع أن هذه السلطات كانت حريصة  على ألا يفد إلى الإسكندرية "مصريون" من خارجها إلا على أساس قيامهم بعمل  محدد تفرضه الضرورة لأن الرومان كانوا حريصين على بقاء أبناء الريف  (الخورا) في مواطنهم بالقرى والنجوع المصرية ليفلحوا الأرض ويوفوا بالجزية  والخراج. ويتضح لنا هذا التوجه من وثيقتين إحداهما من السنوات الأولى من  القرن الثاني الميلادي وهي مرسوم لأحد ولاة مصر في عهد الإمبراطور تراجان،  وفيه إشارة إلى ضرورة عودة المصريين الذين نزحوا إلى الإسكندرية للعمل في  مواطنهم بالريف، وإلى أن من الضروري لأولئك الذين تحتاج إليهم المدينة أو  يرون أن لديهم سببًا مقنعًا للبقاء فيها أن يحصلوا من السلطات على إذن  بالإقامة ومن الواضح أن هذا المرسوم صدر لمواجهة ظاهرة النزوح إلى  الإسكندرية من الريف زهدًا من الفلاح المصري في العمل الزراعي الذي لم يعد  يجزيه بل أن يقيم أوده نظرًا للأعباء الضريبية وأعمال السخرة المتزايدة.  وكانت تلك ظاهرة عامة ترد الإشارة إليها في الوثائق الرسمية باسم الهروب أو  "التسحب" Anachoresis، ومعناها ترك الموطن الأصلي والتواري عن أعين  السلطات. وأما الوثيقة الثانية فهي خطاب موجه من الإمبراطور كاراكالا إلى  والي مصر (حوالي عام 215م) وفيه أمر بطرد المصريين من الإسكندرية ليعودوا  إلى الريف باستثناء فئات من العاملين في مجالات ضرورية للمدينة نص عليها  الخطاب بالتحديد، أو أولئك الذين يقيمون لبعض الوقت إما "للتفرج" بالمدينة  أو لتقديم الأضحيات والقرابين في الأعياد الدينية. ونحن نتصور أن انعدام  "الحيثية" للمصريين في الإسكندرية على هذا النحو قد انعكس في عبارة ذكرها  فيلون عندما قال في معرض حديثه عن فلاكوس والي الإسكندرية: "إنه ليعلم أن  في الإسكندرية ومصر كلها طائفتين من السكان؛ نحن (يعني اليهود) وهؤلاء  (يعني اليونان) وفي هذا تجاهل تام للعنصر المصري بالمدينة. وعلى هذا النحو  نتصور أيضًا نظرة اليونان كذلك إلى هذا العنصر.
منقول

----------

